# Foaling Thread-Judahs Flashy Cash



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot to say her official "due date" is 7/14/2014.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Day 269. And wow is she a crab! She enjoyed scratches from me but nearly took the head off the old gelding she's pastured with. She will be moving into her own apartment next weekend. I have opted to let her foal in a clean pasture. She has never been crazy about being kept in the barn. 

Do you think she's carrying on her right?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

She is pretty darkpony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks to be smokey brown. . You say she carries the overo gene... So she was tested positive for frame? Was the stallion tested for frame? I'm asking as frame is in the AQHa breed and does hide very very well on solid horses.


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

Lovely mare and stud! Sure to be a beautiful baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

subbing!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> She looks to be smokey brown. . You say she carries the overo gene... So she was tested positive for frame? Was the stallion tested for frame? I'm asking as frame is in the AQHa breed and does hide very very well on solid horses.


I was just wondering this myself. She was thought to be "Smutty buckskin" originally, but I dont really see buckskin. She is EE/Aa/nCr. If she is smokey brown, how would that change my color possibilities? UC davis doesnt test for brown, correct? I have seen some similar to her color called a "brownskin"

As for frame, she carries it and stud does not. Originally I had picked out a BEAUTIFUL black and white loud overo stud, so when UC davis came back positive for frame I was a little bummed! Its possible I will get spots, but I wouldnt be disapointed if it came out solid.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Luvs Horses said:


> She is pretty darkpony.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thank you! She is a good girl


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

darkpony said:


> I was just wondering this myself. She was thought to be "Smutty buckskin" originally, but I dont really see buckskin. She is EE/Aa/nCr. If she is smokey brown, how would that change my color possibilities? UC davis doesnt test for brown, correct? I have seen some similar to her color called a "brownskin"
> 
> As for frame, she carries it and stud does not. Originally I had picked out a BEAUTIFUL black and white loud overo stud, so when UC davis came back positive for frame I was a little bummed! Its possible I will get spots, but I wouldnt be disapointed if it came out solid.


Awesome on the proactive testing. Seen WAY to many lethal foals this year in various places..

Brown is just another form of agouti. Bay is A, brown is At and wild bay is A+. UC Davis only tests for the absence of agouti so they see if a horse is _ _ or _a or aa. They cannot tell you which agouti they have. Pet DNA out of Arizona is the only place that tests for the brown agouti. Equine DNA Testing Lab | Pet DNA Services AZ It's not a needed test, but if you have $40 to spend, you could.  

It will only change the color possibilities slightly, but not much.  Can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't really care what color the foal is, but genetics fascinate me! I guess I could have a "brown dun" right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

276. 
We moved Flashy to the barn I board my other horse at this weekend. She is now only 10 minutes from me which makes EVERYTHING easier. We put up new fence so she has a separate foaling pasture, and construction of her 10x12 lean to is almost complete. No real changes in flashy, but I could see the baby bouncing around from across the pasture! I've got her on tribute essential K ration balancer and she is looking great! This is the first year I have seen her with dapples and her hooves are growing out well too! I noticed she was rubbing her tail a bit, so I guess I'll have to deworm her again. Maybe I should clean our her udder too?!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank You!! I think so too


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

287 Days!! No pictures of my girl today, but my baby bump has another half sister!! a little dun (might be a grulla) with a blaze! cute as a button. 









I washed flashy's udder and whoooha today just to get her used to it, and she is learning to love it. The gnats were at her today so I went and bought some ultrashield "green" flyspray. I have read some not so good reviews on its effectiveness but I figure it has to be better than nothing. 

She is settling into her new home quite nicely! She and my gelding Moe have been introduced a few times with no problems. They were together when flashy was a foal but havent seen each other in 3 or more years. 

just for fun... a cool picture of "uncle moe". The fog was just perfect.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

shoot... not the one I meant to upload. Here is a better one :wink:


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

beautiful horses i hope all goes well with your mare!!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Flashy looks great! You're getting close to that 300 mark


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Ive got the widget counter set. 

9 days until 300 so if my math is correct... that means 29 days until 320  
I will get some new pictures soon!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

293. Her udder is a little more full and she is her regular sweet self today. She wanted to be in my pocket where ever I went. I'm on my phone or I would post more pictures!!! This one will have to do for now.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I hate when I do that. Oops


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

300 days!!! Woooohoo! Getting closer! I didn't see her yesterday so we will see if I notice any changes! My family and I started a guessing game. These are the guesses so far: 


July 6th colt dunskin solid with blaze

June 15th colt bay dun solid star (I hope he's wrong)

July 7th filly minimal overo dunskin with blaze (this is my guess)

July 12 colt bay dun blaze 

July 17th colt dunskin paint no white on face one blue eye. 

Feel free to add your guesses just for fun!!  I will get pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*300 days!!!*

Pictures from today!

































Baby was really kicking her today! I took a video. It is so amazing to watch.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Forgot the udder picture


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

307. We are getting closer. Time seems to be flying by now, but I bet thats because I started my summer classes. If I am not at work or school, I am at the barn checking on my girl. 

Not much change in the udder department, but I did notice her tailbone is a tad more prominent than usual. She is super lovey right now, and she was acting like she was in heat when I put her with my gelding. Squealing and winking. She even backed into him once. I thought that was odd. 

Baby has been bouncing all over, but she doesnt seem all that uncomfortable. She still kicks up her heels and runs from one pasture to the next. Baby better drop soon, because I dont know if her belly can stretch any wider!! 

Here are a few pictures from today.
















and of course she had to see why I was sitting in the grass like a weirdo. 









This one is not really of the horse, but I thought it was neat anyway!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

This is not baby bump related, but so cute that I wanted to share  

Caesar(the german shepherd) was exhausted after just coming back from the barn, and the kitties just love staring out the window wishing they were barn cats.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

all of your animals are so pretty I can't wait to see Judahs baby!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

HOLY COW. Big changes in the last 2 days. Bigger bag, I can hardly tell she is pregnant from the front. Baby has dropped. Her butt is getting softer. And she was a little standoffish today. I'm on my phone so I'll only at the picture of her bag that's the biggest change. I definitely think she still has a way to go. She is 309 today.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

For comparison.. This is May 28(here she looks like a woodtick)


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

And this was this morning ( she looks as narrow as a 2 year old) 









Sorry- my phone only allows for 1 pic per post! 

What do you guys think? I'm going away this weekend , I should be ok right?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I were you I wouldn't be going anywhere. Baby is getting in position to come out. 

Of course, Murphys law...You go away and baby will come. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you think she looks that close? I didn't think her udder looked ready yet. She was with the stud 10 days though so technically she could have Cooked it 319..


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

She looks pretty dang close to me! Subbing, hope to see cute baby pics soon!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I was trying to find some comparable pics for you of Lilly around the same gestation as Flashy, but she was still covered in winter fuzz, so she looked bigger than the house she was, so they aren't good to compare. I posted in the other thread where you asked. I've been following your thread, just have been so darn busy, I haven't been able to post. I think you might still have some time - and you might not.  Lilly dropped around day 330, had zero butt to speak of - like, it just disappeared after her croup - and she still kept me waiting until day 359.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*313* from last breeding date today. (as I said before) she was in heat and with the stud from Tuesday July 30th (2013) to Thursday August 8th. {10 Days} so she could potentially be a little further than 313. I think her udder was even more full today, but no waxing, and it is not shiny. There are still creases and nothing is filling into the teats yet. She also has quite a bit of swelling/edema in the front of her udder. 

I didnt spend much time observing today as I just got back from vacation, but I will head out there in the morning after work and look more closely.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Exciting! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

316. Flashy is now holding her tail up and to the said. Her teats seem to be filling in but I still can't express anything. The bag is really hard. ( of course I might not be doing it right) her back end jiggles when she walks but she is still grazing. No sweat today either because it is in the 60s and no sun. Tuesday she had sweat marks on her shoulders but it was in the 80s and everyone was sweating.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks so close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like she's getting close. How exciting 8D


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I took a video tonight, I apologize that the video is sideways. I guess I know for next time that I cant turn my phone. 




 

I did try again to express something from her bag and got a small amount of amber/see through liquid. It was still salty, so I don't think it will be this weekend. 

I watched her for about 30minutes and she peed once then lifted her tail and winked another 2 times. maybe baby is sitting on her bladder...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You can take video with your phone sideways, just don't start recording before you turn the phone on the side and don't rotate your phone as you record 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you sunny! I just got this phone and I am still figuring out how to use it!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think there's a lot of pressure back there so she's probably feeling like she has to go. I agree though, she looks close! So curious to see what you get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Me too Glynnis! I think this will be the last time I breed a mare! Im a mess. 

Funny story- I went to the dr for my yearly physical a week ago and the dr had to draw blood for a TSH( thyroid) and prolactin level because during my breast exam she found a bit of milk!!!! Lol!! I didn't tell her it was probably just the baby fever I have! No worries my labs were normal...  still weird though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha! I know what you mean. One foal watch was enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

219 days.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I think she looks pretty dropped here. I am guessing Thursday night!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok. I officially hate posting pictures via phone. It always uploads the right way, but turns sideways when I post! And it won't allow me to preview my pictures!! Sorry!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I went out tonight after class to check on flashy and found some white milk drops on her teats. There is a thunderstorm coming tonight (lots of lightning while I was at the barn). I have to head into work at 11 but the barn owner is aware that she is close. I thought of calling in sick but she doesn't look uncomfortable, no rolling or pacing. no sweating, or anything. she was happily munching on some grass when I left her. maybe she will wait a couple days.. the milk tasted exactly like 1% cow milk. It was watery, and in between bland and sweet.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo exciting! I would not be going to work! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*Happy 320!*

I know! I contemplated calling in sick, and fully intend to when I think foaling is imminent, but I didn't think tonight was the night. ( I cant waste my sick day tonight and then wish I hadn't 3 days from now.)<< of course now that I said that.. she will have it tonight for sure! :shock::?:shock:

By the way... Happy *320!!* :mrgreen: she can foal any time now(as long as baby is fully baked)... because 320 days is a long wait!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Is someone on foal watch?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

The barn owner said she would peak in on her periodically and call me at work if anything changes. I will be out there in about 30 minutes, but so far I have not recieved any phone calls. She does not have much knowledge of broodmares but I gave her a list of what to look for. If she starts pacing, sweating, rolling, kicking/biting her belly or has any wax I will be feeling under the weather tonight for sure!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

No baby. But does this look like wax to you?








She also has dried milk on the inside of her legs.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*It's a girl!*

Flashy had a filly at 1130 tonight. Her water broke at 1106 so it was a quick ordeal. Text book foaling. Baby stood with in an hour and passed her meconium shortly after. She nursed at 2.5 hours. Flashy kept wanting to turn and face her! More to come tomorrow!


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

She's beautiful. She looks like she might have got her mum's face. Congratulations!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is beautiful! Glad everything went well. Congratulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*Time to blow this thread up!*

no name yet! Thinking about maybe rook (like the chess piece) but I want to watch her for a day or so. if she has a serious personality like momma it will be perfect!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she's so sweet! Congrats!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

She has a white spot on her side! She has color lol. Love love love her face! Are both eyes blue? Do you think they will stay blue? She's gonna be stunner for sure! Congrats on a healthy baby girl.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Only one Eye is blue! Mama has a Blue eye too, So it should stay that way. She does have a little spot on her side but I'm sure it's not big enough.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq40_7a3k_4


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Birth Video  I was so lucky I caught her!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI4xVaZ0a0M


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So very very cute


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Oh My, she is too cute for words! So happy for you! Wishing you all years of joy! Good luck!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I bet it will be big enough, it will grow as she does! She is going to be a flashy girl!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OMGOSH--soo cool! I've always heard the stories of "we didn't know", or "she (the mare) tricked us AGAIN." Seems that hardly ANYBODY gets video like this!
That filly is so pretty!! She reminds me of my breeding stock mare, who Also has a big oversized blaze and one blue eye. My mare, "Warrens Cindy", KMHSA was sold as a weanling to the man I bought her from (I bought her as a 10yo) bc she wasn't a splashy paint. HE bred her 4x and every foal was spotted AND one foal also had 2 blue eyes. Just some FYI, in case you are planning this little girl's future.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh she is overo for sure. It's official her name is rook. And she is the most independent little filly I have ever seen. She is in her own little world. I can't tie flashy anywhere because baby will run 50 to 60 yards away and momma goes nuts. Flashy is such a good mamma. The poor girl can't even eat her grain in one sitting because rook won't stay by her side. She takes a bite then runs to rein in her baby.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Miss independence! Flashy is going to have grey hairs in no time


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXtsoGvMUVE


----------

